# What Time Does Your Baby Wake Up?



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango sleeps until around 6-6:30am every day. During the week it is okay because I have to get up to go to work anyway, but on the weekends I would like to sleep until 8 or 9am. Tango wants to get up go outside to go potty and then play! After two weeks, I am SO tired. Will this change after he has grown up a little? He is almost 4 months old right now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey wakes up at 7am everyday. He sleeps in a crate. he is 19 months old. Now that he is older, when he wakes up on weekends I just open his crate and I go right back to bed. we have a doggy door that he can go out to patio if he wants to go potty. He is pretty good for about couple of more hours but then he starts to get bored and keeps jumping up and down to try to get on the bed and he always aims for my toe since that's the first thing that hits the floor usually







but he can't get up on the bed and of course he wakes me up. I'm afraid that you will never sleep as much as you used to but it will get better as he grows up. I'm sure there are ways to train them to go back to sleep but I don't know how


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are doing well.

Our hounds are still young, only 19 weeks.

But they sleep until I get up at 5. I let them out to do their business and then put them back to bed when I leave at about 5:15. From there they sleep until everyone else is u at about 7:00. On the weekends they are sleeping until about 8:00 with no problems.

We have been fortunate. I figured they would be getting up all the time as puppies.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri started sleeping in my bed with me two weeks after I got him, and I've been pretty lucky that he sleeps as long as I do. However, I never make him wait more than 9 hours overnight, so if I know that I'm going to sleep in, I will get up early to let him out to potty and then feed him, then it's back to bed! I just make sure it's early enough so that I will be able to go back to sleep.
If you really don't want to get up and then go back to bed, maybe you could let him out last thing at night and just limit his water in the evenings? I don't know if this would work for you, depending on how late you go to bed...but I know that Perri could go 8 hours overnight when he was Tango's age, I just took his water up around 8 or 9 at night. Also, if you do try to go back to bed and Tango does sleep with you and tries to play, maybe put him in his crate until he learns that in order for him to be on the bed he needs to be calm? 
I hope it gets better (I'm sure it will) and let us know how it goes!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

6:00 or 6:30 Everyday??? You LUCKY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ty wakes up EVERY MORNING at 5:00 and he doesn't paticularly care if it's Sat or Sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!







He's a year old and I've given up ever EVER *EVER* sleeping in again!!!!! (but he's worth it







)


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeff gets up with me at 4:30 during the week. Of course we go to bed around 9. On the weekends, we still get up at 4:30, but go back to sleep after pottying.

Jeff is almost a year and I think that has made a big difference in him being willing to go back to sleep. He's so funny, if he's up, he will come really close to my face, if I open my eyes, he will pounce and be ready to go, but if I ignore him, he will lay back down for a little while longer.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I guess I am really lucky. Fenway gets up with us in the morning btwn 6:30-7:00 during the week and the weekend i try to wake up then to take him out and then he comes back to bed with me....usually he is extra snuggly when we go back to bed. Sometimes I give him a chewy when we go back to bed and he'll chew for awhile, but he usually goes back to sleep with me. I hope we can keep this up- he is only 4.5 months.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

It seems like Daisy never goes to sleep so we have to put her in the big bathroom where her bed and everything is so she will calm down enough to sleep. She gets up when we go in there then she's raring to go the rest of the day. 

Toby sleeps with us and he used to wake up at 6-6:30 or so, but now with the time change he sleeps till 7! YEA!! He's a real good baby. He goes to sleep between our pillows and stays there until he wakes up.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for all of responses. Tango sleeps in his crate which is on the floor on my side of the bed. My boyfriend let him fall asleep with us, but then we put in him in his crate. After one of us takes him outside to go potty, we bring him back in bed with us. He just doesn't want to sleep. He's SO excited! He wants to lick us, play, etc. I guess I will keep trying to get him to go back to sleep with us on the weekends.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball goes to bed with me at night anywhere between 9:30 and 11:00 - I just make sure he gets outside right before bed time. My husband works straight nights, so on Sat and Sun I can sleep in because he will let him outside when he gets home at 6:45 am - just like every other day of the week! Of course Snowball then has to jump on and off the bed 10 million times after he goes potty!







Goofy boy!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

Because of my weekday schedule, Jinx wakes up around 6:30-7ish (when I get up). However, we sleep in on the weekends so he'll drop back off into lala land until around 9:00. I think the older they get, the more they get accustomed to your schedule. I wouldn't let him sleep past 9ish anyway due to the fact that he sleeps all night with no potty break. He's only 5 months.


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

Madeline is really good, she sleeps in a crate and is now 7 months, I put her to bed at 11 pm every night and she sleeps till 9 am every day, on weekdays I get up at 6:30 - 7 am, but I just go out the bedroom and shut the door and she stays quite, I get all the kids off to school and do a few things then go into her at 9, she doesnt even cry or scratch to come out, she is so good, I think she must be a lazy bones. She has been doing this since she was about 4 1/2 months, when she was really young, I used to get her up at 6:30 when I got up, but she was always so tired and still wanted to sleep, so thats when I decided to just leave her and get her up later. Its great on weekends, I can even sleep in till after 9 and she never fusses.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe and Bella were waking us up at 5:45 am (before daylight savings time) but today we slept until 6:30 am - YEA!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo wakes me up around 5:30 or 6 every morning even if we are up late the night before.I never get to sleep in.He refuses to leave the bed without me.Even if my DH gets up,Boo still won't leave the bed without me.He wakes me with little liplicks(kisses) & then finds my right hand & settles in to lick my palm for about 3 mins.Then he starts thumping me on the head with his paw.If that doesn't work,he starts making little woofing noises & growling & then it turns into barking.He is always very happy & energized in the early morning & there is no chance of him or me going back to sleep.As soon as potty time is over,he goes straight to the kitchen for breakfast.He has a method there too.First he scratches his food bowl,then he scratches the fridge,then the cabinet where his food is & over to the dishwasher where he stands up & really does some fast scratching on the shinny surface.As soon as breakfast is over,he gets his rawhide stick & starts trying to get me to chase him.All this,before I can even get a cup of coffee down.He is 2 1/2 yrs old & I'm still waiting for the day he sleeps past 6 AM.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My lazy guys, who sleep on the bed, will sleep as long as I do. If I sleep in til noon on a weekend, they'll sleep in too. They might get up once to go use a pad, and will come right back up and stay til I get up. They hate it when I get up early for work, LOL! Shrek has such a sleepy face - like - hey, it's too early to get up yet


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Trinket has to sleep in her crate at nighttime due to a little oopsy on daddy's side of the bed (HA!). On the weekends though she gets up at 6 to go potty. Then I can put her in the bed and she will go to sleep or at least lay there until we are ready to get up. She will come and paw at me if she sees open eyes but if I tell her to go lay down she will. This weekend I was laid up in bed with "shingles"--very painful so I was zonked with vicaden--she slept in bed with me until 10 am--got up for 2 hours and then right back in bed for another 4 hrs--she never complained--just snoozed. The downside is she is not a snuggler.







I wish she would snuggle in but she likes to stretch out on her own little piece of bed real estate....Trinket is 5 months BTW...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We are retired and our times are usually around the same time every day but no matter what time we get up Scooby always waits till at least one of us is on the move. Then if the coffee pot goes on and he has been outside for potty he will go wake the other up for coffee. Once he knows the coffee is on he thinks we both need to be up. I think he is a real classic creature of habit


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie usually will sleep as long as me or longer!!! LOL... usually I get up at 6:45am.. and kodie is still sound asleep.. i go shower and come back in the bedroom.. and hes STILLLLLL SLEEPING!! (he does know i'm there though.. ya know he will look at the corner of his eyes at me)... but he will usually get up and move to my spot on the bed while i'm gone cause its warm. haha.. hes a cutie in the morning.







I usually end up picking him up and tellin him its time to brush his teeth! haha


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Our Sir Micro is a sleeper, he sleeps with Sara... gets up at about 6:30 - 7:00 AM goes on the potty pad and then on weekends will hunt me down to get into my bed for more sleep. 

LOVE not having to let dogs out or walk them in the AM.

Bella Mia does not sleep though the night ever, she is a WATCH DOG for sure. She may start off on my bed but sooner or later she is on the floor. Many night she will stay on the floor, but more and more often just before Dawn she will jump back up on the bed. I think she is waiting for me to wake up, or get up. When I get up, she runs to Sara's door and sits there waiting for Micro. If I don't open the door she will remind me with a small Woof.









Sir Micro will nap with me anytime, he's the lover of rest and closeness in this house.









Good luck.
Melanie


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi "Tango's" Mom,


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi "tango's" Mom, "Tucker" our 2 1/2 yr old Malt goes to bed with us around 11:00. He gets up around 7:30 am. At night, around 8:00, he gets lazy and usually sleeps on my wife's lap. It is difficult to get him to play to wake him up a little! He goes potty just before we go to bed. In the morning, I take him out right away. Only once in awhile will he have to go during the night. We shut his water off after supper so that he does not have too much water in his system before bed. If my wife has to take him out during the night, she makws no lights, takes him out on a leash, brings him in, no lights, no treat and right back to bed. She tells him, "go to bed" and he does!! Everybody has to find what works best for their dog. Good luck. Dick Perry


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I keep reading a lot of 6:30-7:00 and sit and think, "How lucky!" All of the girls wake me up at 4 AM or earlier (prior to DST), 7 days a week. I only need to be up at 4 AM on Tues and Wed when I teach clinicals, the rest of the time I don't need to be up until 6 or 7. I guess they've just set their internal clocks to the earliest time I have to get up and have decided that that is when we ALL have to get up every day. PFFFFT!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> My lazy guys, who sleep on the bed, will sleep as long as I do. If I sleep in til noon on a weekend, they'll sleep in too. They might get up once to go use a pad, and will come right back up and stay til I get up. They hate it when I get up early for work, LOL! Shrek has such a sleepy face - like - hey, it's too early to get up yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My two are the same exact way! Jett sleeps in his crate in my bedroom and Kylee sleeps in my bed and they will sleep in as long as I do. Kylee isnt a morning puppy either she will come downstairs and just lay back down if I have to get up early. I always just ignored them when they woke up until I was ready to get up and they learned to wait for me (of course they had access to potty pads when they were little and Jett still does but Kylee can hold it).


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Chloe will sleep as long as we sleep. When I was sick she just laid on the couch with me the entire time. I actually had to bring her food and water to the couch because she refused to eat if I was laying on the couch. I put her in her pen to potty and she only went 2 times the whole day - she just wanted to be with me!

Mary


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Princess normally sleeps and wakes when we do. When she hears us get up, she makes sure to "yawn" to let us know "don't forget me mommy, I'm in this crate". She does have mornings where she will wake up early cause she has to pee. We just let her out of her crate, she pottys and then goes back in ther crate to go back to sleep or wait for us to get up. I've seen her get up before us ( and not have to pee) and just sit there and wait for us to wake up. She knows when we are sleeping and stays quiet until she hears us make noise.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Both my dogs are lazy bones..lol They sleep until I get up. I normally get up at 6:30 am to get my daughter ready for school so they go out then. If I happen to be able to sleep in, my doggies sleep in as well. Massimo gets down to use his pad, then comes back...and then he gets up on my pillow and then sleeps on my head or drapes himself over my neck...lol... I was sick about a month ago, and my husband came home (he gets home at 8 am he’s a 3rd shifter), the dogs went out, then they came right back in bed with me. I spent almost the entire day in bed, and guess where the dogs were? You guessed it! In bed with me! LOL!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> Tango sleeps until around 6-6:30am every day. During the week it is okay because I have to get up to go to work anyway, but on the weekends I would like to sleep until 8 or 9am. Tango wants to get up go outside to go potty and then play! After two weeks, I am SO tired. Will this change after he has grown up a little? He is almost 4 months old right now.[/B]


Hi, our little 7 month old guy wakes up around 6/6:30 too. It was 5:30 but the time changed to our advantage. When the birds start chirping he starts chirping. He sleeps in his crate. Sometimes he even wakes us up in the middle of the night to go potty but then must go right back in the crate. He is trained to use a piddle pad because we live in an apartment and the pad allows him to go freely while we are at work. I guess I am also lazy because I am not about to get dressed in the middle of a cold NY night and take him out. When he wakes up we put his bed (a separate bed from the crate) in our room and he hangs out on there and sleeps or chews on his flossy until we wake up, this could be very late on a weekend. He has learned that we are not getting out of bed to play during that time. At first he would jump like a lunatic & want to play but we just firmly say "Go to your bed." He loves that bed almost as much as he loves the crate, it's the Snuggle Ball from Orvis, I recommend it in the next size up. He also can't get enough of his flossies. I hope you get some sleep, I know it can be very hard to fall back asleep once he wakes you up.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Three year old Bella will sleep on the bed with us as long as we want to sleep.
Krista is almost six months and wakes when I go potty about 6 a.m. I climb back in the sack and give her a couple of pat pats "I love you's" and she will go back to sleep until we get up around 8:30-9 a.m.

I think both my Maltese are pretty wonderful this way as we are pretty much retired and like to sleep in.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

haha my little girl will challenge me to a "sleep-in" any day of the week. she usually gets up to potty around 7am, but hops back up on the bed and cosys right up to us and goes back to sleep. she will sleep until i start my routine for the day, and then she heads to her bed in the kitchen after a drink of water. once i'm up and moving, she might come supervise a shower or hairdrying activities. then naptime again.

i love my sleepy girl








ann marie and the "yawwwwwnnn" buttercup


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't work outside the home and sleep until 9 or 10. I also stay up very late. My pups adapt to my lifestyle and sleep when I sleep and get up when I get up. This is part of the beauty of crate training.


----------

